# shrimps dieing after molt??



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

so i notice a dead shrimp every day now which is pretty awful. my shrimp population level is decreasing i believe. i see some dead shrimps with their molt still on but peeled back a bit


i do my regular 10 to 20 percent water changes once a week . my tank is fully planted and i add in african ciclid water conditioner into every new bucket of water for the water change. 

any suggestions and tips is greatly appreciated. 

cheers


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

your TDS (mineral content/GH/KH) maybe too high which can lead to shrimps building up calcium too hard and thick around the mouth area which could lead to the molt still staying on and basically suffocating to death. or your TDS maybe too low and you haven't been adding sufficient minerals and the molts are too flimsy and sticky so you'll get the split and a partial molt but not the full molt and they end up dieing of exhaustion not being able to full molt. Which would be maybe because of the constant water changes of water slightly lower temperature which in a sense "promotes" molting. or it can be bacterial.



trevorhoang said:


> so i notice a dead shrimp every day now which is pretty awful. my shrimp population level is decreasing i believe. i see some dead shrimps with their molt still on but peeled back a bit
> 
> i do my regular 10 to 20 percent water changes once a week . my tank is fully planted and i add in african ciclid water conditioner into every new bucket of water for the water change.
> 
> ...


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Very thorough and knowledgeable advice from a pro 

I don't do shrimps in a serious way but still enjoy the knowledge shared. Thanks Frank !


----------

